# Lute to induce heat/conception



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

This is my first shot at using it, and I'm trying to read as much as I can about how to use and it's effectiveness, and just about all "text" sources conflict. Please tell me how you use it and how many days from their last cycle you'd dare to use it with results PLEASE.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Lute by itself is not very successful - it does not force ovulation or ripen eggs - if the doe has just cycled and you lute - she will breed but not settle. I have heard of rare cases where 2 rounds of lute given a certain time apart can liken your chances for breeding when you want - maybe someone else can comment on that with there success. 

Why are you trying to breed out of cycle? You would have more success with the CIDR inserts - but they are more lengthy - needing to be in for a full 3 weeks for effectiveness.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

My doe came in heat Sept 27.. I don't have a buck a d I only have a shot to expose her to a buck from Oct 9 until the 11th. She just weaned her baby and hasn't been around an intact male since last November. 
She has been being flushed, minerals, selenium, copper bolused. She is 2 1/2 and over all very healthy


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

She will be 14 days out from her last cycle on Friday. There's two lines of thought I'm having.
1) if she is close to going in heat on her own (buck induced) would giving her a shot now screw up her natural cycle?

2) would giving her the lute, causing her to be receptive to breeding increase the chance of getting pregnant if she ovulated a few days later and has the goat semen alive within her


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Lute CAN cause a fertile heat ALONE as long as 2 doses are used with enough time to develop an egg between (or if it's used at around 14 days after the last heat) AND if it is used WITHIN a normal breeding season. (It may also outside of breeding season but it's far more likely to work IN breeding season. For best results you'd give a dose of PG600 as well, but that's not economical as you'd have to buy a whole bottle of PG600 for ONE doe and waste the rest. I do know people who group does using only lute, usually 2 doses around 14 days apart, breeding on the heat produced by the 2nd dose. Some people have also been known to lutelyse their does once, then wait to breed them until the NEXT natural heat which should occur about 3 weeks later. 

Lute should induce a heat in about 24-36hrs. Whether or not it is fertile is another story. Wait 3 weeks and see if she recycles, or 30 days and pull blood. 

Personally, here I use CIDRs for about 14 days. In the past I've given PG600 36hrs before pull. This year I'll be using CIDRs and Lute, with lute given at time of pull. 

To note, NONE of these induction protocols are guaranteed. Many times they do not go as you'd like them to.  You can try and see what happens... but it's a big guessing game a lot of the time.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I have 2 does here who've been bred repeatedly this season, and have not settled. I gave each a 2cc dose (IM) of Fertagyl, and hoping this will take care of matters.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Fertagyl is the same as cystorelin I believe. Both are different from Lutelyse. It doesn't cause heat induction from what I understand, though I believe some people have used it as part of a protocol. I haven't seen a protocol that calls for cystorelin/fertagyl though... I tried to stick with products that I could buy without a vet, originally though... until I found my current vet that I like most and can now get lutelyse.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I guess I'm not sure how the two doses 14 days apart and 1 dose 13 days from the first day of her last heat cycle is different. I'm sure there is, but I fail to grasp why.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Rayne said:


> I guess I'm not sure how the two doses 14 days apart and 1 dose 13 days from the first day of her last heat cycle is different. I'm sure there is, but I fail to grasp why.


The difference is the timing of the natural heat - there has to be enough time between the last time she ovulated, for there to be eggs for her to ovulate again. So 14 days apart, think of it as the first shot is heat cycle 1 (she may or may not ovulate, depending how long it's been since her last natural heat), and the second shot as heat cycle 2 (where you know it has been long enough, so she ovulates). With only 1 shot, you are basically using her natural heat as the first shot. (Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, I've never actually done this but think I have the biology right.)


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

It should work fine at 13 days after a natural heat as well as 2 shots 14 days apart. (I believe you can do the shots as few as 10 days apart). Wether or not it will work either way is the variable part.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.extension.org/pages/6347...artificial-insemination-in-goats#.VDS9ffldWqi This gives a Lutalyse/Cystorellin protocol that may work for you.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who has reached out to help me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

When are you giving the shot? If you have access to a buck tomorrow through Saturday, I would give it 24 hours before that access begins. Will the doe be with the buck during all of that time? I'm curious how this turns out. Let us/me know. 


http://www.spottednubian.com/index.html


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

So we put the couple together and she stood and let him sniff her. She wouldn't let him mount her tonight BUT.. she didn't run from him. She was interested in him for sure.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Have you tried a buck rag?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I got one yesterday and brought it home a few hours before we made the 2 hr drive out to meet the buck. She didn't let him mount her but she stood and let him smell her and didn't offer to run from him. She looked very interested in him.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I think the weekend was a success. She came back with a very dirty back that smelled of buck. Now... the waiting begins to see if she settles.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Fingers crossed! A dirty/stinky doe is a good sign.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

*big grin*


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm still waiting to see if she settled. She gets a blood test next week


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

This thread is interesting because I have a customer who wants to to drive three hours to get her three does bred to my sires. She says she will use CIDR and although I've used Lutalyse I have no experience with inserts. How effective are they for timing standing heat? I worry she will make this 150 mile trip and the girls won't be ready. Has anyone tried the EAZI-Breed kind?
Appreciate all insights.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I used CIDRs and Lute this year and liked the results though I timed bred does at 50hrs post CIDR pull/Lute dose and my does were still in standing heat when I AI'd them (I had to make a special trip home to breed them, so I couldn't just wait till they were going out of heat...). I haven't yet blood tested to see if they're bred, that'll be next week. I bred 2 live cover and they were all standing at 50hrs post pull as well. 

I've used CIDRs alone, Lute alone, and CIDRs+PG600 with varied results. I get heats, but the timing is not precise sometimes and the strength varies. Of course that being said, I've also induced labor once with lute and didn't have kids until 54hrs later, lol. Most of the time it's within 24-36hrs.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

We're going either wednesday or thursday for the blood test. 
What's the earliest you can see something on an ultrasound? I'm hoping to still send off for the blood test but ... if I can get them to try and ultrasound (provided it's not too soon to tell)
She was bred from the 9th to the 12th of October


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I think generally 30+ days, I think most people like 35-40 days.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope she has settled and has a couple buns in the oven


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Rayne said:


> I hope she has settled and has a couple buns in the oven


She's adorable! That's a calendar-worthy pic!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you. She's so sweet. She is so attached to me. We go for hikes together all the time (me and my little herd) I never have to use a leash of any sort... she just goes wherever I go. 
If you like that picture, check out my FB farm page

https://www.facebook.com/wellsbrook


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Rayne said:


> Thank you. She's so sweet. She is so attached to me. We go for hikes together all the time (me and my little herd) I never have to use a leash of any sort... she just goes wherever I go.
> If you like that picture, check out my FB farm page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wellsbrook


Ohmahgooness! Those photos are fabulous!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you  I get the luxury of just following around my herd with a camera. Life doesn't get any better.

This is the pair I'm hoping works out this year. Lennex, she had a singleton in February. By mid march, she was producing around a gal and a half per day. WHOA! I know. Best tasting milk EVER. Liquid ice cream. 
This buck I'm pairing her to comes from really nice show lines... but he throws better kids than himself. So does Lennex. My main concern, is Lennex, her pelvis is too steep. Ranger throws nice kids, so I'm hoping he gives her kids some better attachments, leg and pelvis angles. I'll breed correctively from there on out. She has a lot to offer in temperament, pedigree and production.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Her blood specimen will make it to the lab in Bowling Green tomorrow. So we should know for sure real soon. I am so nervous and anxious.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

she's pregnant!!!!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Her blood test results


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

YAAAAAAY! I have been quietly following this thread and I was just thinking the last few days that you should be knowing soon if she was pregnant. YAY FOR BABIES!

Justine


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

YAY for babies!!!! <3 I am over the moon! Lennex makes the bet mom too. She's so attentive, tender and loving.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so happy about this pair. Here's my official announcement  Thanks for all your advice, encouragement and support.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

We are going for the ultrasound today ^_^


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I have an appointment tomorrow for my goats to get ultrasounds, too!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine was inconclusive, hopefully yours goes better than mine did


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Keep me posted


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay, I will let you know. Has your vet done ultrasound on goats before? My friend (who lives in a different state, dang it!) has an ultrasound machine and she told me to have the vet use the settings that they would use for a dog.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not sure if he has before or not... I was under the impression that they have to be ultrasound'd rectally when they're not very far along... and he tried transabdominally ... so not sure.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I like this link
http://www.northamerica.bcftechnolo...oat-pregnancy-detection-with-easi-scan-part-2


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I've never heard of a rectal ultrasound on a goat - just cows, where you can put your arm in their rectum without causing too much discomfort. If there is some sort of instrument to rectally ultrasound a goat, that would be cool!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, I think there is a probe that can go in rectally. We were able to pretty accurately tell pregnancy on goats that were over 30 days. The further they were, the easier. I had one that was 29 and one 30 days, and those were the hardest. Seems like around 33-34 it starts being a little bit easier.

I am going to make a separate post, so as not to overtake yours, but we were having trouble at first ultrasounding the goats and I called my friend who has her own ultrasound, and the vet realized he was trying to shoot thru the leg at first, which wasn't helpful. So once he got under the leg, all went pretty well from there.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been able to feel the baby /babies kick!!! 49 more days to go.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 19, 2013)

Well..lol...Lennex got HUGE. Everyone thought she was going to have triplets at least. She ended up having a BIG boy that looked nearly identical to her. He was born on day 150, March 10th 2015. 
With a baby that looked that much like his mommy, we decided his name should be like hers too. Meet Lennon.


----------

